# Globalfrag SCAM (Switch & Bait Tactics)



## NexHost (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,


Globalfrag is a major scam/fraud they will purposely destroy your business and lock you in a contract and lie. and promise compensation and then don't provide such compensation.


I closed the Last Thread as I had a billing dispute. Kazah told me to close it to avoid service suspension. I will not lock this thread and I am willing to argue with anyone. Had a billing dispute because they cause you to loose clients.


The routes screw up on a daily basis making clients services unusable due to drop outs and lag. Had 1 client experience this 5 times in just over a month. How is this acceptable?


Oh and yes Kazah I'm verbally abusive to you because you are a moron who is incompetent and should not be in the Hosting Industry.


==== Update


Hi,


Upon Initially ordering from Globalfrag. I was told that there was a custom DDoS Filtering system. But was told Blacklotus was being used for transit only. If I had known this I would of never used them in the First Place.


For months I have asked Kazah for a solution with the DDoS Filtering that fit my clients requirements. And that is to block the most common types of attacks. and so far he as not been able to. He requires that I contact him on every specific time that a flood occurs. and that is Just using ACLs most of the time as the attacker can change his amplification list and it will leak. icmp will leak and so does some of the most common ddos scripts.


There are always issues with routes randomly screwing up. had 1 specific client require his routes to be changed several times. within the same month. Had several large long term clients leave. as a result of network issues this month. and due to issues they have experienced in the past.


Hyperspin URL: http://www.hyperspin.com/publicreport/w40a3qq5/74428


----------



## souen (Dec 13, 2015)

(cough) x-post on another forum (cough)


Welcome to VPSB. You might want to follow up your review with proof, someone will probably be along soon to check. It looks odd for a first post.


Also doesn't look good for both providers involved to be having an altercation on a public forum with name-calling. Just a thought.


----------



## NexHost (Dec 13, 2015)

souen said:


> (cough) x-post on another forum (cough)
> 
> 
> Welcome to VPSB. You might want to follow up your review with proof, someone will probably be along soon to check. It looks odd for a first post.
> ...



Requested title be updated and that the post be alerted.


I agree with you hence why I am requesting it be modified.


----------



## souen (Dec 13, 2015)

Whatever issues you're having, hope they're resolved very soon. Good luck!


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 11, 2016)

NexHost said:


> Requested title be updated and that the post be alerted.
> 
> 
> I agree with you hence why I am requesting it be modified.



You should request that the title be changed to something more appropriate like *"GlobalFrag is becoming as big a source of SPAM as ColoCrossing" *or *"I just blocked spam friendly provider AS46573 in my firewalls" *



> Report Spam to:
> 
> 
> Re: 192.200.221.74 (Administrator of network where email originates)
> To: [email protected] (Notes)



https://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/globalfrag.com Spamhaus says:



> Yet another GlobalFrag network serving spammers.Given the track record of this hoster, with the same spammers popping up all the time all over their network, we strongly invite Spamhaus' users distrust any kind of SMTP traffic (and possibly other protocols) coming from this operator.



http://www.senderbase.org/lookup/org/?search_string=Global%20Frag%20Networks <SPAM volume 7.5, lots of IPs with poor reputation


Spamhaus and I aren't the only ones who are bitching about this SPAM friendly host's failure to act on SPAM complaints:



> Am getting a lot spam from Taiwan, advertising (counterfeit) pills, sex dolls, dating services, work from home and similar scams. Spam has URLs like sextw.cc (192.200.202.200), twcialis.com (23.228.109.72), viagratw.net (23.228.118.170) or something consisting of just digits like 7788978.com (23.228.118.169) and plenty others. All IP addresses belong to globalfrag.com. The spammer itself might be "sogi home" and most whoises for the domain names show [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] . I send Globalfrag about a dozen complaints over the past weeks for the domains used in spam. Neither any reply nor any action taken.





> Extremely spammy, and ignores all complaints.  Firewall on sight bait here.



https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/news.admin.net-abuse.email/uKWEWCfIn-I


IP ranges to block:


23.228.64.0/18 
    23.247.0.0/17 
    64.250.176.0/20 
    104.148.0.0/17 
    104.223.128.0/17 
    107.179.0.0/17 
    157.52.128.0/17 
    192.200.192.0/19


----------

